
SpaceX to launch Starhopper 16,400 feet high in next test flight - hsnewman
https://www.cnet.com/news/spacex-to-launch-starhopper-16400-feet-high-in-next-test-flight/
======
ForHackernews
> Musk is planning to launch a Starship full of artists around the moon in
> 2023.

Yeah, and if you believe that, I've got a $35,000 Tesla Model 3 to sell you...

~~~
simonh
Elon has a Cherry Red Roadster he'll trade you in for it, but you might have
trouble collecting it as it's currently on a trans-Mars orbit.

